

Need a study break to refresh? Maybe not, say Stanford researchers - jcro41
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2010/october/willpower-resource-study-101410.html

======
nandemo
What a misleading title. Whether we need a break when studying or working has
little to do with the question of whether willpower is exhaustible.

